# How long did you wait for surgery?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I waited 3 weeks to get a consult with the surgeon and now have to wait 9 weeks for surgery! I had a biopsy that showed Hurthle cells. There's another very good doctor here who does a lot of thyroid surgeries but the wait was 2 to 4 weeks longer for him.

Sue


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Can you call the person who schedules his surgeries and ask to be notified if there are any cancelations?


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

My surgeon and I decided on July 12th via a phone call that surgery was my best option. He had called to give me ultrasound results on a nodule that was slowly increasing in size. I wanted a face to face appointment before surgery, so with that appt and all the pre-ops surgery was Sept 1st.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't have to wait that long for my surgery. I had my consult in January and my surgery was Feb 2. I just couldn't emotionally stand a longer wait, but medically it would have been ok.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melimac said:


> My surgeon and I decided on July 12th via a phone call that surgery was my best option. He had called to give me ultrasound results on a nodule that was slowly increasing in size. I wanted a face to face appointment before surgery, so with that appt and all the pre-ops surgery was Sept 1st.


And how are you feeling? Are you now on thyroxine replacement? How was the pathology? Clear for cancer?


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I do want one of the best, and I guess I have to just trust him when he says no rush. But doctors can be wrong. So it's hard not to worry.
I think Hurthle cell thyroid cancer can be more aggressive than papillary and more than other types of follicular too. So you worry about spread.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> And how are you feeling? Are you now on thyroxine replacement? How was the pathology? Clear for cancer?


Feeling wonderful! Yes, taking Levothyroxine .112 mcg.
Pathology on the nodule and thyroid were normal, no cancer, no Hashi's, just a goiter and a nodule. It's nice to have a smaller neck, I hadn't realized just how large the goiter had become. All my thyroid levels were "normal" before surgery, but I now realize they weren't my normal.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melimac said:


> Feeling wonderful! Yes, taking Levothyroxine .112 mcg.
> Pathology on the nodule and thyroid were normal, no cancer, no Hashi's, just a goiter and a nodule. It's nice to have a smaller neck, I hadn't realized just how large the goiter had become. All my thyroid levels were "normal" before surgery, but I now realize they weren't my normal.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Thank God for that. You do sound wonderful and very happy!

That is right about the normal. Ha, ha!! Normal is defined as what is dictated by the masses. I have always been abnormal in "everything" meaning my thinking, my attitudes, my health and you just name it. TV programs.................it is so funny. If I "like" it, it is taken off the market. My husband and I joke about it all the time.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> Thank God for that. You do sound wonderful and very happy!
> 
> That is right about the normal. Ha, ha!! Normal is defined as what is dictated by the masses. I have always been abnormal in "everything" meaning my thinking, my attitudes, my health and you just name it. TV programs.................it is so funny. If I "like" it, it is taken off the market. My husband and I joke about it all the time.


One of my favorite quotes:

Normal is a setting on a clothes dryer.:tongue0015:


----------

